# Quietish pub near Manchester Piccadilly



## Bingo (Jan 20, 2013)

Seen a few similar threads on here so thought I might be able to cadge a bit of local knowledge from one or two Manchester lot...

Meeting a lass on Friday evening in Manchester, at Picaddilly station, wanted to find somewhere near there which is relatively quiet and cosy, nice ales etc where we can sit for a good chat!?

Any ideas?


----------



## killer b (Jan 20, 2013)

You won't find anywhere that quiet on a Friday evening, but upstairs at the port street beerhouse always seems to have space to sit, and they have the best selection of beer in Manchester. Its civilised too, so ideal for quiet chatting, necking and the like.


----------



## Bingo (Jan 20, 2013)

Ah wicked cheers, she suggested that but I looked at the website and it was all barstools and shit... must be downstairs tho that... is it comfier upstairs?


----------



## killer b (Jan 20, 2013)

yes, there's a load of tables & chairs upstairs. Its your best bet for round there. Or the castle is nice, but will probably be thick with hipsters in the evening.


----------



## The39thStep (Jan 20, 2013)

killer b said:


> yes, there's a load of tables & chairs upstairs. Its your best bet for round there. Or the castle is nice, but will probably be thick with hipsters in the evening.


 
don't think I am going there that night


----------



## killer b (Jan 20, 2013)

I'm imagining you in a Christmas jumper and an ironic moustache...


----------



## Espresso (Jan 20, 2013)

killer b said:


> You won't find anywhere that quiet on a Friday evening, but upstairs at the port street beerhouse always seems to have space to sit, and they have the best selection of beer in Manchester. Its civilised too, so ideal for quiet chatting, necking and the like.


 
Provided both parties are into good beer, this is absolutely the right place to go, no question. 
If the ladyfriend is more of a vino, WKD or v&T girl, she might well collapse in a dead faint at the price of the beer when it's her round.


----------



## Bingo (Jan 20, 2013)

Thats grand ta! Why is it expensive? Hehe. Yeah sod the hipster hang-out


----------



## killer b (Jan 20, 2013)

its not that bad as long as you stay off the American draught. I did once spend £8.50 on a pint there mind. It was a good pint, but still...


----------



## Bingo (Jan 20, 2013)

Bit like the North Bar in Leeds then


----------



## Bingo (Jan 20, 2013)

I'll stick to the cheap yorkshire swill


----------



## killer b (Jan 20, 2013)

Yeah. I've never been to north, but the lass I took there says its similar.

They advertise all the prices on a big blackboard behind the bar, so you can choose your beer depending how flush you're feeling...


----------



## Bingo (Jan 20, 2013)

Skint  hehe


----------



## The39thStep (Jan 20, 2013)

There are a few beers on their list that are over a tenner! Take it its not a Holt's house?


----------



## The Boy (Jan 20, 2013)

Port Street is probs your best bet, although the toilets at The Castle are far superior.

edit:  and they might have Elbow beer.


----------



## Bingo (Jan 20, 2013)

Elbow?


----------



## killer b (Jan 20, 2013)

The39thStep said:


> There are a few beers on their list that are over a tenner! Take it its not a Holt's house?


 no. 

the ridiculously expensive beers they have are mainly from American breweries - the cost per barrel is astronomical, cause they aren't imported in any volume (chances are the port street is the only bar in the country selling it). I know something of the craft beer trade, and the markup won't be dramatic. That said. Its a lot of money, so only an occasional treat...


----------



## The Boy (Jan 20, 2013)

Bingo said:


> Elbow?


 
Brewed in partnership with Elbow or some such.  In reality I think they just stuck their album art on the label and spun some marketing bobbins.

Nice beer though.


----------



## Bingo (Jan 20, 2013)

is it expensive for spirits in there?


----------



## killer b (Jan 20, 2013)

Dunno, I've only drunk the beer. they won't do cheap doubles, but I can't imagine it being too bad.


----------



## Bingo (Jan 21, 2013)

well cheers for the info I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## Bingo (Jan 21, 2013)

She mentioned somewhere called Big Hands too but apparently its a train ride away so can't be arsed with that really!


----------



## susie12 (Jan 22, 2013)

No, not a train ride.  You can get a little free bus from Piccadilly that will take you near.


----------



## lazythursday (Feb 3, 2013)

Make sure you don't, err, actually get drunk in Port St Brewhouse. Despite selling beer that can floor you with barely a sniff, the beardie hipster bar staff get most snotty if you start enjoying yourself too much.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Feb 4, 2013)

Bit late now but I like The Smithfield on Swan St though that's a bit of a way from Piccers. Mother Mac's on Back Piccadilly's alright as well.


----------



## killer b (Feb 11, 2013)

lazythursday said:


> Make sure you don't, err, actually get drunk in Port St Brewhouse. Despite selling beer that can floor you with barely a sniff, the beardie hipster bar staff get most snotty if you start enjoying yourself too much.


Really? I've been rolling drunk each time I've been, and never noticed. Probably too pissed.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Mar 8, 2013)

The Boy said:


> Brewed in partnership with Elbow or some such. In reality I think they just stuck their album art on the label and spun some marketing bobbins.
> 
> Nice beer though.


 
I had a bottle of "Build a Rocket Boys" last night. Brewed by Robinsons I think. It was okay.


----------



## Tom A (May 1, 2013)

No one here mention the Bull's Head? It's right opposite the station's Fairfield Street entrance, and is probably less hectic than any of the pubs on Piccadilly itself.


----------

